

12-year old with higher IQ than Einstein develops his own theory of relativity - ca98am79
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1369595/Jacob-Barnett-12-higher-IQ-Einstein-develops-theory-relativity.html

======
danboarder
I have followed this kid (Jacob Barnett) in the news for a few years now. Here
is a talk he recently did for TEDxTeen <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq-
FOOQ1TpE> . He has a lot of energy and is a pretty good presenter. One of his
points is to "stop learning and start thinking [and developing your own
theories]". Here is another short clip of him working out problems on a
whiteboard, helping undergrads at a local university
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zpTmSf3NYs> . And here is his website
<http://jacobbarnett.org/about-jacob-jake-barnett/>

------
ColinWright
Here are some previous submissions of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2369094>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2373586>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2379419> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2382850> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2594284>

There are more.

